# Purse...



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey everyone. I made my OWN purse. I love it and I was so excited and since you guys are who I tell when I make new stuff, here ya go!  I am going to *try* to make one that I can carry the dogs in...but I am just starting, so ya know!


----------



## ChihuaMomma202 (Sep 30, 2005)

Look good hun.. Fun to make arent they....  I think you post more of your creations then me  but you did a wonderful job.


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

Seriously that looks store bought!! You are SO talented!!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

That's great :wave: I can't sew worth a darn :roll:


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

great job! you make so much cute stuff! you need to open a store or something, they look great! :wave: have you tried a bed yet? i remember you saying you might?


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That is really cute!! It's a good idea to make your own purse, it'll come out just the way you like it. :wink:


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I do want to try a bed...just got a little bonus so I am going to get some soft material.  I am definitely wanting to do some projects this weekend so hopefully I will have something to show on Monday!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

awesome! i cant wait to see how it turns out, your chis will love it!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

That looks great, well done . I am terrible with a sewing machine and a needle and thread. :roll:


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

chiscrochetcrazy said:


> That's great :wave: I can't sew worth a darn :roll:


HAHA! That's me too! LOL! But GREAT JOB, even though I already told you that. I love seeing all of your new stuff from your newfound creativities.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow that looks awesome!! I would buy that in a store!


----------

